
Netflix Android App Requests Access to Physical Activity. But Why? - koin0r
https://sensorstechforum.com/netflix-android-app-access-physical-activity/
======
joezydeco
Netflix is probably trying to better determine when you have passed out on the
couch and are not watching anymore.

